# Candin injections



## cindy_uhlig@yahoo.com (Aug 19, 2013)

How should I bill and code Candin injections? What would be the J code? This is a new procedure with Candin for warts.


----------



## leslie white (Oct 13, 2014)

coding ekg for colonoscopy


----------



## sarahandross@rocketmail.com (Dec 5, 2014)

You can call the company that supplies it to you and they can help you. We stopped billing it here in Michigan as we would bill it with an NDC code and every insurance wanted the invoice. Well we were throwing money out the window because I think we were getting like 14 cents for the drug lol It was the most difficult J code to get paid.


----------

